
A curated list of design systems, pattern libraries, and more - alexpate
https://github.com/alexpate/awesome-design-systems
======
RickS
Relative to other lists of this type, this one is very good. Still a painfully
young corner of the design world, unfortunately.

For all of us out there building these:

1) Please make an effort to make them public. The community still needs strong
examples of component libraries done right.

2) Don't stop at the button/input level. Modular/composable design system
thinking should be extended way farther up the product ladder. In practice,
this means things like sidebars, payment forms, common marketing widgets, etc.

3) For the love of god, put it all on one page! It's very tedious trying to
click on every one of 400 sidebar links. Stuff falls through the cracks. It's
much more productive to browse these libraries when you can begin at the
beginning and scroll to the end.

4) The natural next steps beyond these libraries is storybook-style in-browser
design. Releasing a sketch file with these is great, but the ideal future of
these involves not having to use sketch at all unless you're planning changes
to the underlying component (and not an instance of it)

Please don't hesitate to PM (email in profile or @patrickmakes) if you ever
want to chat about this stuff. Making these systems bigger, better, and more
common is a huge focus for me right now.

~~~
Zenbit_UX
I'd also like to add choosing libraries that support multiple frameworks or at
least curating them by framework. Not everyone uses react...

------
jwcrux
How is this different than the more robust
[https://github.com/gztchan/awesome-
design](https://github.com/gztchan/awesome-design)?

~~~
RickS
Their resources are mostly around visual design and brand guides, OPs is much
better curated in terms of live product component libraries.

Huge, huge difference, IMO. Web companies need to start stepping their game up
when it comes to component libraries as a foundational part of any style
guide.

------
camiller
At the rate things are going I'm going to need a curated list of curated
lists...

~~~
dhanainme
Here you go :D

[https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome)
[https://github.com/t3chnoboy/awesome-awesome-
awesome](https://github.com/t3chnoboy/awesome-awesome-awesome)

~~~
camiller
of course :D

------
supernumerary
No storybooks tho...

~~~
alexpate
Great shout! Will add in a new category

